# موقعين رائعين للتفاصيل المعمارية أوتوكاد و بي دي اف و سكتش اب



## أسيرة الصفحات (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وجدت موقعين متميزين خاصين بالتفاصيل المعمارية:14::14: ... يمكن تحميل التفاصيل أوتوكاد و سكتش أب و بي دي اف , و هناك أيضا كتالوج خاص بكل منتج 
هناك أبواب - نوافذ - أثاث - أسقف 
هذان هما الموقعين

http://seek.autodesk.com/

http://www.arcat.com/details/cad_details.shtml


----------



## مايزنر (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك أخت أسيرة الصفحات، بارك الله بك...
موفقة ان شاء الله...


----------



## معماري3 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله لك


----------



## pinkoo62 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اسيرة الحجات تحححححححححححفة ما شاء اللة جزاك الله خير


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق للجميع و سعيده ان المواقع اعجبتكم


----------



## طائر السعاده (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم ولكني كنت اريد البرامج نفسها


----------



## hermione (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا فعلا المواقع راااااائعه


----------



## eng.mortada (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rosy arch (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (21 فبراير 2010)

طبعا حلو كتييييييييييير 
مش بتعرفي تعملي حاجة وحشة يااسيرة الصفحات
ميرسي ليكييييييييييييييي


----------



## woodpecker190 (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك كثيرا 

فإن كنت " اسيرة الصفحات "

فأنا "أسير معروفك "


----------



## mohamed2009 (22 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hananfadi (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (22 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز كتير تسلم ايدك على هالموقعين الرائعين والمفيدين كتير


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 مايو 2010)

ربنا يكرمكم و يوفقكم جميعا و تنجحو بامتياز في الكليه او الشغل

ريتاج وحشاني جدا


----------



## butterflya (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا ..


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله الجنه*​


----------



## shrek (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## marwan86 (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fars_elhasnaa (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (19 أبريل 2012)

عاشت الايادي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## marwan86 (17 يونيو 2012)

حلوين جدا


----------



## احمدممدوح عيسي (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abuabooody (19 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا بارك الله لك*
​


----------

